# Thanks from Dushanbe



## NateK (Oct 17, 2006)

I just wanted to write a quick thanks for everyone's rallying support during the Tajikistan episode. As most of you probably know one member of the team came down with a serious case of Pulmonary Edema while trying to access the Muksu River. No broken bones or hypothermia were involved as some news sources have suggested. The team stayed put for as long as seemed prudent before initiating our own rescue which involved retreating back over the pass from whence we'd come. The helicopter found us on the second day of our evacuation. The rest of us resupplied went back in for our boats, completing the Muksu in a week. 

We are now back in the land of phones and internet for the first time since the evacuation and were surprised to see the overwhelming response (especially from the weather channel). It is an honor to have such a strong group of friends behind us and we're grateful for the confidence the boating community showed. It's been a crazy couple of weeks and I thank you all for having us in your minds. As of now bellies are full, moral is high, and we're looking forward. Keep chargin' back home. See you out there soon!!!! 

Nate


----------



## telerivergal (Jun 13, 2011)

*Thinking of you in Dgo*

Hi Matt, that was a crazy 3 days here. I had a local contact with a nephew with the State Dept that had the word out for you all. Here's a crazy story. Went to bed after midnight here Tues/Wed. Woke up early Wed, not expecting to get back to sleep because of thinking of you guys. Instead I felt peaceful and a lightness of heart, I know everything was going to be OK. It was 3:26 am, just the time Julia was posting that the helicoptor had picked everyone up. And I have to believe it was Peter's voice telling me you were alright. Karen


----------



## Outlaw (Mar 8, 2010)

So happy to hear that everyone is safe, and that you still managed to run a new river! When you said pulmonary edema, the first thing that comes to mind is high elevation. Was that a factor? Again, so glad that everyone is safe!!


----------



## colorado_steve (May 1, 2011)

thank you for posting a response onto the buzz, so happy to hear good news on the situation

outlaw, yes i would think a change in altitude triggered it


----------



## atg200 (Apr 24, 2007)

A good way to give back is to have the victim volunteer for HAPE studies - finding subjects is very difficult for the researchers, which is one of the reasons HAPE is so poorly understood. There is one going on right now in San Diego in association with UW for which I could put you in touch with the researcher. I'm volunteering for it(I got HAPE in Argentina back in the day) so that is my interest in it. Send me a PM if you want more info.


----------

